# sold under "Electric blue cichlid"



## WisScout (Mar 31, 2014)

i recently got this guy sold under "Electric blue cichlid"

although i dont have much experience(yet) with african cichlids(i have experience with other fresh waters) So, i am starting off with this guy for my african cichlids

from reading up and talking with others i have come to know that 'Electric blue' is a rather generic name.. So any ideas, suggestions or questions

after first looking i was guessing a rusty ( _Iodotropheus sprengerae_) http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=707
due to colors and basic shape but after looking further it says usually they only get 3 to 3.5 inchs and this guy is like 6-7ish inchs

the main body is mostly a yellow to light orangish with the head being a light purpleish-blue that continues down the body to the tail (sortof along the lateral line)
Along the upper part of the dorsal fin is colored black/dark blue and tipped white, the rest of the dorsal fin, the soft rays, along with all other fins are that yellowish orange as the body(a little faded though .

So any ideas, suggestions, comments, or questions? :fish: 
thanks yall


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

To be honest it really doesn't look like any identifiable species to me. This is a pretty old fish, so it doesn't help with the ID.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Head/mouth shape is kinda Tropheops-ish


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

There's some Labidochromis there.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

StructureGuy said:


> Head/mouth shape is kinda Tropheops-ish


My First Thought, As Well. Maybe Yellow Lab/Tropheops Cross? Totally Mis-Identified By The Shop If Labeled "Electric Blue" - It's A generic Name Used For Several Species, But This isn't One Of Them.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

GTZ said:


> There's some Labidochromis there.


Actually, I was thinking Tropheops & Gephyrochromis moori.
Tropheops "face" and G. moori coloration

Kevin


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I would have gone with a Labidochromis caeruleus x M. callainos mix.

Lab stripe in dorsal and yellow, more of a Maylandia head with the blue of callainos in face.


----------



## WisScout (Mar 31, 2014)

thanks for all the responses


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

As a side note - if you're looking to get into malawi cichlids it's easier to start with juveniles rather than adults.


----------

